# If you do not use Bifen XTS....read this!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

So I got hammered with armyworms on my new 13 pallets of sod after it had rooted well. I returned from vacation to find my beautiful new grass looking terrible!

I posted here and with the help of many, saved my grass and found something I will use forever on a monthly basis! This will keep your yard bug free and also help to keep other insects at a minimum! This is very easy to apply and an absolutely amazing product!

Read up on it if you have not and add it to your treatments for sure! Wanted to share simply because of how much it helped me!

The 1st pic is when I returned from vacation and discovered a massive infestation. Last two pics are this morning, about 2 weeks later.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice bounce back


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

What bermuda variety is it? Nevermind- I see you have TiffTuff from another thread!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

TigerKnight said:


> What bermuda variety is it? Nevermind- I see you have TiffTuff from another thread!


TiffTuff!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Kustrud somthing else you may consider in addition to your monthly Bifen apps. Imidacloprid applied around July will get into the soil and kill Larvae of the armyworms. 
https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/imidacloprid-75-wsb?_pos=1&_sid=3c0d7abd6&_ss=r

It is some cheap insurance to go along with Bifen.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

cldrunner said:


> @Kustrud somthing else you may consider in addition to your monthly Bifen apps. Imidacloprid applied around July will get into the soil and kill Larvae of the armyworms.
> https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/imidacloprid-75-wsb?_pos=1&_sid=3c0d7abd6&_ss=r
> 
> It is some cheap insurance to go along with Bifen.


Great to know - thank you!


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

What's the difference in Bifen IT and Bifen XTS? At first glance it looks like the XTS just has a higher % of bifenthrin which would mean I might could squeeze more apps out of it but I just want to make sure there's not something else I'm missing before I pull the trigger.

I'm assuming you just apply this to the whole lawn like you would if you were spraying fertilizer right? Is this something that needs to be watered in?


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Xts is oil based vs IT is water I believe. I could be wrong. I'd like to blanket spray Bifen for my yard, but I can only imagine how strong that smell would be. It's bad enough from my 1 gallon sprayer around the house exterior


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Correct, the XTS is oil based and is a stronger concentrate. You need to water it in with roughly 1/4" of water following application per the instructions on the bottle.

The smell is strong when mixing but I have never noticed anything very long at all after spraying.


----------



## thatguyhileman (Jul 21, 2020)

I also have tiftuf and saw the first worms today. I have XTS on the way, maybe Tuesday arrival. I believe the instructions say to hold off irrigation and mowing for 24 hours after application. Problem is, rain the next 5-6 days in the forecast, mostly afternoon thunderstorms. Will this be problematic if I just spray when I can as soon as the XTS is here? I don't know if there's anyway to avoid it getting watered in within the next week.


----------



## dertjohn (Aug 5, 2021)

So you have to water it in, but you don't want the rain after you apply......is the volume of water the issue here?


----------



## thatguyhileman (Jul 21, 2020)

Instructions say for the best control of armyworms, postpone watering or mowing for 24 hours following application. That's what I'm referring to. It says that right below talking about watering it in. But if specifically targeting armyworms, I take it that for best results no watering is preferred. Just making sure I'm reading all this correctly as it's my first time dealing with them and still fairly new to all of this.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

thatguyhileman said:


> I also have tiftuf and saw the first worms today. I have XTS on the way, maybe Tuesday arrival. I believe the instructions say to hold off irrigation and mowing for 24 hours after application. Problem is, rain the next 5-6 days in the forecast, mostly afternoon thunderstorms. Will this be problematic if I just spray when I can as soon as the XTS is here? I don't know if there's anyway to avoid it getting watered in within the next week.


I'm in the same boat. We have TS Fred moving up through here this week and the XTS is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I guess I'll just cross my fingers, wait until the system passes through and spray the yard later this week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

thatguyhileman said:


> Instructions say for the best control of armyworms, postpone watering or mowing for 24 hours following application. That's what I'm referring to. It says that right below talking about watering it in. But if specifically targeting armyworms, I take it that for best results no watering is preferred. Just making sure I'm reading all this correctly as it's my first time dealing with them and still fairly new to all of this.


You are correct. The recommendation to water it in is if you are targeting subsurface pests.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a couple of questions for those that are experienced with Bifen XTS and been using it for a while?

- How often to you apply?
- What rate?
- Do you water it in? If so, how long after applying and how much?

I've read the directions, just wanted first hand experience.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Kustrud I apply Bifen XTS every 4 to 6 weeks at .25oz/1000sf which is just under the max rate. I'll usually just mix it in with my T-Nex apps which is why it will vary between 4 to 6 weeks. I also just leave it on the leaf until the next irrigation cycle unless I am going after mole crickets. With mole crickets, I try to do a separate app and water it in.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I apply Bifen IT every Month at the max rate and usually water it in the next morning. I have been doing this for years and have never had any bug damage. An ounce of prevention(Bifen) is worth a pound of cure


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Perfect, about what I expected! Thanks guys!


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

i recommend rotating Cyper TC in every once in a while to avoid tolerance build up of the insects.


----------



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

Can you use Bifen with food crops that are not in flower or fruit?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Never Winter Farms said:


> Can you use Bifen with food crops that are not in flower or fruit?


The answer is "NO" regarding Bifen XTS. For Bifen IT, the answer is "Maybe". Check the label.

Page 56 excerpt: _ May also be applied to non-bearing crops or perennial crops that will not produce harvestable
raw agricultural commodities during the season of application._


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I apply Bifen IT every Month at the max rate and usually water it in the next morning. I have been doing this for years and have never had any bug damage. An ounce of prevention(Bifen) is worth a pound of cure


@Mightyquinn are you still applying at 1 ounce per 1K of turf?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I apply Bifen IT every Month at the max rate and usually water it in the next morning. I have been doing this for years and have never had any bug damage. An ounce of prevention(Bifen) is worth a pound of cure
> ...


Yes I am :thumbup:


----------



## Langley (Jun 22, 2021)

Use Bifen XTS to help control mosquitoes and any other pest in the yard. Love it! I just wish it would control the no-see-ums.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I apply Bifen IT every Month at the max rate


Curious why you use Bifen IT instead of Bifen XTS?


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Its been my 1st year with the Bifen XTS experience. Well started last year November. I love the stuff. Spoke to one of the lawn guys out here the other day from a highly regarded lawn company by many. Had been wanting to ask him some questions for quite a while cause the yard he works on looks awesome.

I was shocked to hear that they also use Bifen XTS every month. Last i read was the label which said lasts 3 months, and 2 months with heavy rains. He also said they will run that for the whole year (1x/mo) but switch it up the next year. But its not a real switchup. They only add to it. I guess adding to it essentially changing the product itself.

Looking to give Suspend Polyzone a shot. Its Deltamethrin in an oil based polymer.

Cyzmic CS would be similar, however it uses lambda-cyhalothrin.

*If i make a complete switch next year. These are what i am considering.*
Onslaught (Esfenvalerate is main ingredient, found it on domyown.com) - Yet another micro encapsulated polymer
Onslaught FASTCAP (Esfenvalerate 6.4% Piperonyl butoxide 8% Prallethrin 1.6%) - This one mainly because of the Prallethrin in it which one of the DoMyOwn staff mentioned in the comments would be good to switch to for the following year, and then can go back to bifenthrin the year after that.

Planning on doing a Bifen XTS + Eagle 20 + Celcius + Sedge Hammer combo sometime this week.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Automate said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I apply Bifen IT every Month at the max rate
> ...


I didn't see an advantage of the XTS over the IT and don't really care for the oil based products as that is what the Permetherin I was using previously was.


----------



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

Bifen XTS is an oil based product which allows it to have much longer residual and water resistant. It also contains 25.1 % vs. 7.9% active ingredient.

Xts is also a oil based product which allows it to have much longer residual and water resistant properties.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I buy the Bifen IT because I also spray it around the baseboards indoors.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Just read Bifen XTS should not be used in any area where an animal such as dog, cow, etc will eat the grass.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

Darth_V8r said:


> i recommend rotating Cyper TC in every once in a while to avoid tolerance build up of the insects.


Doesn't that require a different mode of action /chemical class, to avoid resistance?
Bifenthrin and Cypermethrin are both the same class and moa.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

kb02gt said:


> Just read Bifen XTS should not be used in any area where an animal such as dog, cow, etc will eat the grass.


Where'd you read this? I just checked the label from my phone but wasn't able to find anything like that.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

kb02gt said:


> Looking to give Suspend Polyzone a shot. Its Deltamethrin in an oil based polymer.
> 
> Cyzmic CS would be similar, however it uses lambda-cyhalothrin.


Deltamethrin and lambda- are both the same mode of action as bifenthrin, so you gain nothing by rotating between them.


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Just curious but in reading the label - are you purposely going over the max rate? Any issues with that? It looks like the label specifies like 0.07-0.15 oz/K


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

vallecrucis said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > gooodawgs said:
> ...


Max rate for Bifen I/T is 1oz/1K per the label.

https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/SPEC/LABELS/Bifen_IT_Label.pdf Page 12


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

littlehuman said:


> vallecrucis said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Oh I/T got ya. I was thinking XTS sorry


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Is anyone using Bifen IT/XTS for fogging? I'm currently using permethrin/extiter for the fast knockdown in my BR200. People don't know gnats until they visit South Georgia!

I do use IT indoors and XTS 4-6x a year to treat the house exterior.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

metro424 said:


> Is anyone using Bifen IT/XTS for fogging? I'm currently using permethrin/extiter for the fast knockdown in my BR200. People don't know gnats until they visit South Georgia!
> 
> I do use IT indoors and XTS 4-6x a year to treat the house exterior.


I'm not fogging it, but after I spray the yard, house, beds and trees once a month I have noticeably fewer for a few weeks. I use I/T for everything fwiw.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

I need to get on this Bifen bandwagon now, I've been using suspend SC and it's worked pretty well as I do perimeter sprays every 21 days and then spray with my tnex sprays whenever that's needed. Ive noticed that with the suspend sc I still have some sort of insect that looks like an ant but isn't an ant? Or it's not a standard ant anyway.

Since I have dogs it sounds like I should go with IT vs XTS even though I think XTS is really what I want to use.


----------

